#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-21
<pepesmith> wersdaluv?
<wers> .O/
<asus> hi there
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-22
<Chat8491> hello
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-23
<kidsodateless> all, goodmorning :D
<zakame> hi hi
<epal> down forum? :/
<epal> ahh ung subdomain lang pala hehe
<madcSPYnX> helloguys
<madcSPYnX> tooy
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-24
<drewdbp> cnd
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-25
<Ramseize> hi wet
<wet> hi
<madcSPYnX> who is the administrator of the forum of Ubuntu LoCo Team
<madcSPYnX> who is the administrator of the forum of Ubuntu LoCo Team?
<eradicus> hi
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-26
<Li> hellow
<Li> baguhan po ako sa ubuntu na os
<Li> hindi ako maka pasok sa ubuntu forums kc ang ip ko blocked daw pwd pa help?/
<Li> HEL!
<Li> HELP HELP
<Li> help
<Li> =(
<Li> help nmn pls
#ubuntu-ph 2012-02-21
<LameRock> LOL
<RaymondX> anyone online?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-02-23
<os12> ping
<Antrax2000> pong
<os12> tonix up ka ba?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-02-24
<cyberjames> pong
<Terminus> ping
#ubuntu-ph 2012-02-25
<rstacruz> wers: sup
#ubuntu-ph 2012-02-26
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> i need to go. see u again. bye and good night.
#ubuntu-ph 2013-02-18
<strong> .
#ubuntu-ph 2013-02-20
 * jmazaredo slaps jmazaredo with a rainbow trout
 * jmazaredo slaps jmazaredo with a big red brick
#ubuntu-ph 2013-02-23
<strong> .
<Terminus> o/
<strong> oi
<strong> Terminus: how are you?
<Terminus> strong: oops... just saw your message. same old. just finished eating. decided to try some fancy rice. XD
#ubuntu-ph 2013-02-24
<strong> hey.
#ubuntu-ph 2014-02-18
<locodir-user> hi guys
<locodir-user> im rodel from the ph, an ubuntu ser for 5 days now.
#ubuntu-ph 2015-02-18
<arc_black34> anything happening here?
